# كتب تعليم اوتوكاد AutoCad



## objector (30 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم 
هذة ثلاث كتب تعليم البرنامج الشهير للتصميم autocad وهما عبارة عن كتب pdf
ارجوا ان يكونوا مفيدين لكل الاعضاء وجزاكم الله عنى خير وإن شاء الله يوجد المزيد من الاشياء الممتعه لدى ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 
والله المستعان
ارجوا منكم الردود 
والملفات فى المرفقات
(لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين)

م/ وليــــــــــــــــد سمير​


----------



## جادر محمد ذاكر (30 مارس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكوووور


----------



## objector (30 مارس 2009)

متأسف ليكم جدا الظاهر ان حصل خطأ وانا بضع الكتب فى المرفقات وسوف اقوم بتعديل الموضوع لاضع الكتب من جديد


----------



## روع (7 أبريل 2009)

thanks, ya bacha, ehna bel intizar


----------



## احمد الزقاقى (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## hito222 (8 أبريل 2009)

حياك الله يا أخى على المجهود المبذول


----------



## حامد نور نوار (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي وليد على الجهود


----------



## الفتي الليبي (10 أبريل 2009)

انا هذه اول مشاركة لي هنا في هذا الموقع الطيب ان شاء الله .
بس ياخوي ماطلع عندي شي ، لو سمحت تساعدني


----------



## سعد العادلى (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rose_eyes20002 (12 أبريل 2009)

i hope i will find the attached files

many thanks


----------



## فاطر (19 أبريل 2009)

يا خي ماطلع عندي شي بس شكرا


----------



## عامر الفرجات (20 أبريل 2009)

ممممممممممممشششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يوسف يوسف (21 أبريل 2009)

فين يا ابنى الكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2009)

يوسف يوسف قال:


> فين يا ابنى الكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا و مش كده و بس ده الناس داخله تشكر و تقول شكرا
الناس دى عاوز تزود عدد مشاركات و خلاص و الله ايه
واحد بيخش الموضوع و تقريبا هو اصلا مش عارف الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه
داخل يقول شكرا ايا كان بقى و مفيش حاجه هترجعه عن قراره
قال و الطمونى نفسه نعمل كود تكييف عربى:59:


----------



## عامر الفرجات (21 أبريل 2009)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## racer_m5 (29 أبريل 2009)

*ممممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششككككك كككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر*​


----------



## med1970 (23 مايو 2009)

merci mon frère pour les livres


----------



## mansieng (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مجهودكم الزائد


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (11 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> لا و مش كده و بس ده الناس داخله تشكر و تقول شكرا
> الناس دى عاوز تزود عدد مشاركات و خلاص و الله ايه
> واحد بيخش الموضوع و تقريبا هو اصلا مش عارف الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه
> داخل يقول شكرا ايا كان بقى و مفيش حاجه هترجعه عن قراره
> قال و الطمونى نفسه نعمل كود تكييف عربى:59:


 
شرح متكامل لبرنامج الاوتوكاد AutoCAD 2008 باللغة العربية 
ود الرابط من منتد ى الهندسة الصناعية 
والراجل دا هو اللى عمل الموضوع ........ العضو (balleegh999)
ولا تزعل نفسك يا zanitty 
وماله يا عمونا لما نعمل كود تكييف عربى خالى الشعب يتكييف :77:


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137621.html#post1135119


----------



## dj_mada (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال الواوي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## mogha3 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## apo_mosa (7 أكتوبر 2009)

يا سلام والله مشكور على تعريفنا بالموضوع القيم ده و جزاك الله كل خير 
الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## جادر محمد ذاكر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووور


----------



## شهدشهد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ


----------



## شادى عزام (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررر


----------



## misho81 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (19 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك عزيزي المهندس بلبل على التنويـــــــــــه


----------



## Eng.maher (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أين المرفقات؟


----------



## تامر ابراهيم سالم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله


----------



## فوزى السودانى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...ما عرفت افتح الرفقات دلونى يا جماعة


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

حتى لو فيه بعض الاخطاء بالتحميل بس مشكوررررررررررررررررعالجهد ....


----------



## حسام الدين محمود ح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## midoo_mahgoop (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

اين المرفقات:58:


----------



## Eng.Mohammed Salem (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## سليم الشريف (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تزود من التقوىفانكى لا تدرى..........اذا جل ليل هل تعيش الى الفجرى


----------



## sherif aboelkassem (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر


----------



## atef433 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فبك


----------



## atef433 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## تحسين علي علي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## waelalseiadi (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hetta2004 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## egy_silver (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود رحومه (25 نوفمبر 2009)

متشكر


----------



## amr_soltan (22 يناير 2010)

*ِشكرا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alhakimi (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alhakimi (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالبدر (23 يناير 2010)

شكرااا على اهتمامك الااا محدود::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## ابوالبدر (23 يناير 2010)

مرسييييييييييييي اخى


----------



## adakalam (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم وين الكتاب اخى الكريم


----------



## saher haz (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس مازن2007 (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور استاذ وليد


----------



## khaled1010a (28 فبراير 2010)

*thanks*

thank you very much


----------



## مهندسة مبتدئة2009 (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل االخير وجعل كل حرف بيها لك نور يوم الدين


----------



## besomido (2 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## nac8 (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع
ولكن الرابط الثاني لا يعمل
من فضلك إدا أمكن رابط اخر


----------



## elghonemy119 (10 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششششكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## MRMMNKAFY (11 مارس 2010)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## ibrahim antar (11 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## alsebane (11 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله جهودكم فأن هذا واساس الرسم بواسطة الحاسوب


----------



## ota_hendy (3 أبريل 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## قباني7 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشششكككككككككككوووووور


----------



## hocine2 (4 أبريل 2010)

objector قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم
> هذة ثلاث كتب تعليم البرنامج الشهير للتصميم autocad وهما عبارة عن كتب pdf
> ارجوا ان يكونوا مفيدين لكل الاعضاء وجزاكم الله عنى خير وإن شاء الله يوجد المزيد من الاشياء الممتعه لدى ربنا يوفقنا جميعا
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد جمعه رمضان (6 أبريل 2010)




----------



## samed1982 (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور حبيبي على الكتب وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mechengseif (14 أبريل 2010)

*thankssssssssssssssssss*



حامد نور نوار قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياأخي وليد على الجهود


thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mechengseif (14 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mechengseif (14 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خبير الاردن (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## midosky (14 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## ezaldenh (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور كتير بس وين المرفقات؟؟:59:


----------



## pora (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا ع الكتاب وجارى تجربته


----------



## modhem (8 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bakr.mohamed (9 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

اين الكتاب


----------



## ا ح م د ج م ا ل (3 يونيو 2010)

متشكريين جدا


----------



## amr elsaady (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## اسلام عمار (5 يونيو 2010)

تم عمل جدول على الاوتو كاد عند الطباعة يظهلر جزء من الجول والجزء الاخر لايظهر لماذا حد يعرف


----------



## موفق جبار (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ayoubi (23 يونيو 2010)

اااا


----------



## حسام عبدالمحسن (2 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جدا*

شكرا جدا 
:75:


----------



## السيد زرد (2 يوليو 2010)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد زرد (2 يوليو 2010)

جززززززززززززززززززززاك اللله خيرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (3 يوليو 2010)

(لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين)​ فين المرفقات يا طيب


----------



## .civil eng (3 يوليو 2010)

_شكراً جزيلاً:12:_


----------



## .civil eng (3 يوليو 2010)

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسي


----------



## .civil eng (3 يوليو 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكراً


----------



## .civil eng (3 يوليو 2010)

_مرسي ياوردة_


----------



## .civil eng (3 يوليو 2010)

_مدا اعرف كيف احمل الكتب_


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (3 يوليو 2010)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتيك


----------



## السيد زرد (3 يوليو 2010)

مششششششششششككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور


----------



## أرفاد (3 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعه:
أولا: من المزعج أن يطرح أحد الأعضاء موضوع ولا يتابعه فالأخ ذكر انه سيحدث الموضوع ويضيف المرفقات ولكن متى وأيمن لم أتمكن من العثور على أي من هذه الكتب في هذا الموضوع
ثانياً: وهذا الأهم من المزعج أكثر أن تجد هذا الكم من المشاركات الوهميه (جزاك الله خيرا, شكراً, مرسي, thanxxxxx , ........) دون أن يقرأ أو يحمل هذه الكتب بل ودون أن يعلم عن ماذا يدور الموضوع.
لذلك أن لايتحول هذا المنتدى الخاص بالمهندسين والمثقفين إلا مايشبه منتديات المراهقين الذي يطرح فيه أي موضوع فتنهال المشاركات التي لا معنى لها فقط ليضيف كل عضو مشاركه لسجله وليعرض لنا صورته وتوقيعه الرومانسي.
وأخيرأ أرجو من الإداره إضافة قانون جديد للمنتدى بأن يسمح للمشاركات الجاده فقط بعد أن يقرأ المشارك الموضوع أو يجرب البرنامج المرفق ثم يضيف تعليقا أو نقدا أو تساؤلا ممايثري الموضوع
حتى عندما يدخل أحدنا لموضوع يجد فعلا مايبحث عنه ولا يضيع بين عبارات الثناء والمدح بكافة اللغات وبلا طائل
وأسف على الإطاله


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaaaaaa (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## شلاخعشمشئشغثة (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاحمدي80 (25 أغسطس 2010)

_شكراً جزيلاً_


----------



## علي الازرقي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد السلام (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشششششششششششششششكوووور*


----------



## تامرشعيب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاحمدي80 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## baher_bebo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## baher_bebo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shak955 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابوشهاب الشجاع (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتب


----------



## yhya wageeh (25 نوفمبر 2010)

فين المرفقات دى


----------



## ali652009 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrdsl (16 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AL.Mr (28 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر ياباش مهندس


----------



## مارينا رفعت (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## السيد زرد (16 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اليك


----------



## السيد زرد (16 مارس 2011)

اشكرك بشدة


----------



## hassan sas (16 أبريل 2011)

جميللللللللللل جداااااا


----------



## programer_h (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ً اخي العزيز وارجو ان تزودنا بالكتب حين تيسرها لديك ، وهل ممكن اخباري بذلك (لا اعرف ممكن او لا) . مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## البعث (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## engyousrymarwan (1 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## السقاف م (3 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد20500 (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد20500 (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوخلوق (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جداً


----------



## eng - mahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أرفاد قال:


> ياجماعه:
> أولا: من المزعج أن يطرح أحد الأعضاء موضوع ولا يتابعه فالأخ ذكر انه سيحدث الموضوع ويضيف المرفقات ولكن متى وأيمن لم أتمكن من العثور على أي من هذه الكتب في هذا الموضوع
> ثانياً: وهذا الأهم من المزعج أكثر أن تجد هذا الكم من المشاركات الوهميه (جزاك الله خيرا, شكراً, مرسي, thanxxxxx , ........) دون أن يقرأ أو يحمل هذه الكتب بل ودون أن يعلم عن ماذا يدور الموضوع.
> لذلك أن لايتحول هذا المنتدى الخاص بالمهندسين والمثقفين إلا مايشبه منتديات المراهقين الذي يطرح فيه أي موضوع فتنهال المشاركات التي لا معنى لها فقط ليضيف كل عضو مشاركه لسجله وليعرض لنا صورته وتوقيعه الرومانسي.
> ...



بارك الله فيك 
فعلا انت ذكرت اللى بيحصل فعلا ( زيادة مشاركات ) 

وان اعوض عدم وجود كتاب من الاصل فى الموضوع 
واليكم كتاب تعليم اتوكاد 2008 عربى فى الرابط التالى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/BmfFvF8P/__2008_.html​


----------



## abdelhameddoma (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelhameddoma (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## alboush (5 أكتوبر 2011)

وين المرفقات يا حلو


----------



## ZARZAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sarmed64 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود على حجازى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed samy (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hashemsabbagh (24 أكتوبر 2011)

hhggggffdddss


----------



## يورك (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشــــــــــكور يا أخي على هذا المجهود الكبير والله يجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا _


----------



## ahmed saad union (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## bin talip (1 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمود عطاالله (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shrifesa (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا اخى*


----------



## هشام فرحات (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## xandrows (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*وين الملفات يارجل؟*

وين الملفات يارجل؟


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bond.king (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت يعني المشرف يشيل الموضوعات دي هو يعني لو مش عارف يشارك ما يكتبش موضوع ويضيع وقتنا ويقول ملفات وبتاع وفي الاخر برده ماحطش حاجه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

objector قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم
> هذة ثلاث كتب تعليم البرنامج الشهير للتصميم autocad وهما عبارة عن كتب pdf
> ارجوا ان يكونوا مفيدين لكل الاعضاء وجزاكم الله عنى خير وإن شاء الله يوجد المزيد من الاشياء الممتعه لدى ربنا يوفقنا جميعا
> ...


 ===================================
جزيت عنا الف خير........... لكن هي المرفقات اين!!!!!!! :75:


----------



## elmuthana algaali (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد مصباح مجاهد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------

